# Encased in Concrete



## jar546 (Sep 15, 2014)

If conduit was required to be encased in at least 2" of concrete and buried 24" deep from the top of the conduit to grade/finish, would conduit under a slab be considered "encased" even though it is not "encased"?


----------



## steveray (Sep 15, 2014)

I think I would say no.....because I think the intent is that you hit this concrete/ conduit chunk and take a better look.....Once you cut and remove the floor the conduit is not protected from the digging....IMHO


----------



## Builder Bob (Sep 16, 2014)

The conduit would be considered outside the building if under a 2 inch slab, encasement of conduit is usually done to provide a fire rating for protection of the conductors- i.e fire pump room


----------



## jar546 (Sep 16, 2014)

This has nothing to do with inside or outside of a building.  It is when the conduit is required to be encased and 24" below grade.


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 16, 2014)

Appears to be your question and answer here; http://ecmweb.com/quizzes/code-quiz-underground-wiring-class-i-division-1-locations


----------



## Phil (Sep 17, 2014)

On a similar note, is there anytime that underground electrical duct banks are required to have red dye in the concrete? Or is this just a good practice?


----------

